# The Astronecrotic Heresy - OOC Thread



## apocalypstick (Jul 28, 2003)

IC Thread

Character Sheets

***
***

Bleak times have come to the Known World.

It is the year 4218. The *Kylearian Empire* holds the whole of the world in its adamantium grip. More that two thousand years have passed since *His Divine Regency, the Emperor Marcus Kylearius*, conquered the Known World and placed himself upon the *Throne Absolute* – where he sits to this day. His reign is cold and cruel and complete; from the courts and magistrates to the farmers and tradesmen, there is no aspect of life that his functionaries do not watch over. The Emperor sees all, knows all; and the great bureaucratic machine of the Empire rolls ever onward, grinding the hopes and dreams of its citizenry into dust between its gears.

The power of the Empire is matched only by that which has existed before it, the *One True Church*, offering salvation to those who accept the teachings of *Anselm, the Sun God*, into their hearts. Yet deliverance has its price. The clergy peddles salvation like trade goods so that the Church might line its coffers with silver, and what once was spiritual has become political. To disobey the Holy Edicts are to condemn one’s soul to eternal damnation in the afterlife; the Church’s enemies are branded as heretics and hunted down by the *Justicari*, who can find evil within the purest heart, and purifies the wicked with flame and steel.

For time immemorial the people of the Known World have lived beneath the shadow of Church and Empire, afraid to act or speak without first considering how their deeds will be perceived by those who rule. And times are changing – for the worse. Over the course of the last ten years the skies have slowly become darker and the land has grown colder. Midday is no brighter than twilight and the night is blacker than pitch. The warmest day of summer caries with it an autumnal chill, and winter is longer than spring and summer combined. Trees grow short and stunted, flowers refuse to bloom, and meadows once bright and green have become dull and gray. Each year the farmlands yield a crop smaller than that of the year before, and only the wealthiest of men do not go hungry. *Goblins* and *Ghuls* lurk in the shadows, carrying off those who are not wary into their dark lairs. And the truth of an ancient heresy, long concealed by Church and Empire, can no longer be denied.

The sun is going out.

***

The game would be RP-intensive, include firearms and steamworks, and deal with "dark" subject matter (though not of the nature that the "mature" connotation implies). As stated above, all characters would be human, and no divine magic is available in the setting.

Influences include Gene Wolfe's _Book of the New Sun_ and Guy Davis' _Baker Street_ comic book series (check them out if you don't know them - they're really good!).   

Not everyone's cup of tea, I know. But if anyone is interested, drop me a line here and we can see where this goes.


----------



## Kamard (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm definately interested in this.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

Kamard- Wow, long time no,er...no view your posts, I guess.
I used to play a skaven in one of your games, just saying Hi


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm _so_ down for this game if you'll have me apocalypstick. I've read the Book of the New Sun and whilst I found it a tad bit unpenetrable you definitely captured the feel with your introduction. Sounds like a game with great potential.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 28, 2003)

I might be interested, the background story sounds great. I'd like to know the level we would be starting before fully committing myself to this.

EDIT: It's official - I can't spell.


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think its sounds brilliant. I would love to play in it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

Add Me! I'll play a (looks through his stash of ideas...) Holy Moly! I don't know yet!


----------



## Cartolis (Jul 28, 2003)

If you need another let me know. I will be more than happy to tag along.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 28, 2003)

Okay; thanks, everyone, for taking a look-see here. Some further notes about the game I would like to run:

1: The Good-Evil axis in regards to alignment does not exist.  When choosing an alignment for your character, simply choose between Lawful, Neutral, and Chaotic.

2: Characters will start at 2nd level, with max HP for second level and average starting gold for first (i.e. a Rogue would have 12 hp [+CON bonus, if any) and 125 gp).

3: All classes, save the Cleric and Paladin, are allowed. The Bard class does not have access to any "Cure" spells. However...

4: "Magical" healing is available in the form of alchemical potions. A character wishing to brew potions should take the Brew Potion Feat and have at least 5 ranks in Craft: Alchemy. Requirements for the Brew Potion feat are changed from _Caster: 3rd Level_ to _Character: 3rd Level_.

5: All characters many take any of the Knowledge and Craft Skills as class skills. New skills include

_Craft: Clockwork_
_Craft: Firearms_
_Craft: Steamworks_ 
_Demolitions_
_Knowledge: Astronomy_

New Feats include

_Exotic Weapon: Pistol_
_Exotic Weapon: Rifle_

6: 28 Point-Buy.

Other things to take into consideration: 

Taking CHR as a "dump stat" is not a good idea.  This is not to say that a low-CHR character is non-viable; if that's what you want, go for it. However, much of the game will revolve around character-NPC interaction, and a low CHR will definitely be to your detriment in those situations.

On the other hand, a good blade is always good to have.

Firearms are not available at character creation; I'll post my rules for black-powder weapons in another post. _Possession of firearms or black powder is a crime in Imperial lands._

I expect characters to have good, solid, meaty backgrounds and personalities. Though this setting no longer pays much more than lip service to the ideals of "Good" and "Evil," the Known World is definitely in need of heroes. On the other hand, anti-hero types are definitely acceptable.

In the streets and alleyways of the major cities, there are definite subcultures; think street gangs, punks, mods, "Kylearian Youth Movement," etc. In the long and barren stretches of land between the cities (small towns, farming communities, etc.) people are less concerned with subcultures and more with simple survival.

Neither the One True Church nor the Kylearian Empire are "Monolithic Evil." As with any organization, there are both good apples and rotten ones within their ranks. I will post furhter information about these two powers in another post as well.

If you would like more information/clarifiation about anything, just ask! I'm sure I've missed something...

email character ideas to applespit@netzero.com with the subject heading *Astronecrotic Heresy*.

_Edit - added _Knowledge: Astronomy_ to the Skill List._

_Edit 2 - removed the Ranger class from the disallowed class list._


----------



## Velenne (Jul 28, 2003)

Ditto here.  This is right up my alley.  I, too, have a difficult time convincing my group to try anything but vanilla D&D.  Ah, but that's what these here boards are for.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm only looking for five characters right now, although I may be able to handle one or two more once the game starts - I've never run a PbP game before, so I don't want to bite off more than I can chew. No promises!

So, right now, the player list looks like:

Kamard
Inez Hull
Zerth
Tear44
Argent

If one or more of the above decide that they don't want to play, Cartolis (and then, Velenne), you're in. Once I have 5 confirmations from the above players, i'll change the thread title from [recruitment] to [full].

Anyone else who is interested in the game can feel free to post here as an "alternate" in case someone drops out, but as for now, it looks like I've got enough players.

Yeah, and finally, let me say "thanks" to everyone who's interested. I was 80% certain when I posted this last night that everyone would take a look and say "Ick, that's not D&D, that's crap. No interest." 

I promise to do my best to make your time and effort worthwhile.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 28, 2003)

*The Kylearian Empire: An Overview*

*The Kylearian Empire*

The Kylearian Empire is defined by three things: a corrupt and unwieldy bureaucracy, ruthless enforcement of draconian laws, and an overbearing military strength that keeps its citizens subdued and nervous. The rich histories and civilizations of those who once dwelt upon the Known World, from the “savage” Fenrin hunter-tribes to the wise and studious Pendarin, have been all but lost. Beneath the thumb of the Emperor, the Known World has become a bland cultural hegemony; One World, One People, One Law.

The Emperor is a figure of awe and mystery, a name with no face, an immortal being whom few have ever seen or spoken to. He exerts his control over the Known World through his many layers of officers and magistrates, who in turn control the soldiers and courts, who in their turn control the populace at large. This is, however, a gross simplification of the Kylearian Empire. Even to those who work within its ranks, the Empire is a confusing tangle of status and offices, a bureaucratic nightmare that even its highest-placed officials often cannot make sense of. The only thing that most Imperial officers are certain of is who they answer to.

Noble families hold the power within the Empire, but those families are often supplanted by others who wish to advance within its ranks. Treachery, seduction, and assassinations are the most common tools used by Imperial Nobility wishing to rise above their peers. Sons, brothers, daughters, wives; every member of an ambitious family takes part in the machinations of an ambitious Lord’s designs. The Empire does not frown upon such behavior. The truly ruthless rise to the top.

But though the Empire is clumsy and unwieldy, it makes up for this with its unforgiving laws and strict enforcement of them. The common citizen gets the short end of the stick by far. There are few who are willing to act or speak out in defense of the persecuted for fear that they will share their inevitable fate. Often told is the tale of the farmer from Taer Enkiel who tried to hold back the tenth part of his crop from the tax-collectors so that he could feed his starving children. He was betrayed by his neighbors; soldiers came to his farm during the harvest and razed his land; when the farmer protested, both he and his family were sent to the gallows. It is telling that his neighbors simply accepted this as the way that things are done, and squabbled over his land after he was executed.

The picture painted here of the Kylearian Empire is a cruel one, but is should not be said that the Empire is always intentionally cruel toward its citizenry. In fact, the great majority of those within its ranks are not evil folk, but simply struggling to survive in a system that even they can no longer make any sense of. Corruption spreads easily through the ranks as those in a position to put a stop to it choose instead to use their knowledge for blackmail, so as to gather more pawns as they continually ascend through the endless ranks of the Empire.

Unfortunately for its citizens, however, the structure of the Empire is rotting from the inside out, and those who dare to stand up or speak out are ruthlessly beaten back down into their place.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 28, 2003)

*The One True Church: An Overview*

*The One True Church*

“The Emperor’s strength is the strength of the world, but Anselm alone holds province over its soul.”

This axiom serves as a good example of the clout wielded by the One True Church of Kylearia. While its influence over the daily lives of the people is not as great as that of the Empire, this ancient institution is still a force to be reckoned with, and to be wary of. Few are those who have openly flouted the desires of the Church and lived, and even those who manage to escape their vengeance upon Earth would do well to remember that “you can run from the Church for as long as you live, but those who hide from Anselm’s Light will be claimed by the Dark One when they die.”

But how much truth do these old sayings hold? Like the sun itself that Holy Canon states is the physical form of God, the strength of the Church is waning. Gone are the days when a High Priest could lift his finger and the Empire would come running. The ancient traditions are still upheld, but there is no longer any respect behind them. The citizenry are uncomfortable and afraid as they begin to contemplate what it means for the Sun to die – for if the Sun truly _is_ the physical form of Anselm, what then is happening to their God?

An important, and potentially very destructive, division amongst the people of Kylearia has began to emerge. Most, weaned on generations of teachings that the Church is the only path to salvation, still cling faithfully to the Church and hope that it will somehow be able to reverse the slow death of God. The clergy say that Anselm has turned his back on Kylearia because Kylearia has turned its back on him, and only through faith and devotion may the world be saved. Others have abandoned all hope; they pay lip service to the clergy, but believe in their hearts that the end is coming, it is irrevocable, and the One True Church is an outdated institution whose time has passed. Cults and secret covens in service to the Dark One sprout up like weeds after a rain. And a scant few look for a new faith, and a new God.

Now the Church sees its power, both spiritual and secular, dwindling. In response it exerts what strength it has left in a desperate attempt to reclaim its former strength. Justicari roam the lands, actively searching out evils to purify, and destroying much that is good in their overzealousness. Priests decry the people’s faithlessness and seek to frighten their flocks into submission with “righteous wrath and furious anger,” while others seek only to perform good works throughout the land and selflessly offer succor to those in need of physical and spiritual assistance. Rumor runs rampant about other, darker plans being set into motion at the highest levels of the Church; plans that many whisper about, but none can prove.

Evil, faithlessness, and heresy loom on all sides of the Holy Church, and there are few enemies more dangerous than one that has been backed into a corner.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm looking at a ranger with exotic weapon prof Rifle. can I take an interesting enemy like golems or mechanisms?


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 28, 2003)

Hmm... well, originally I had stated that the Ranger was disallowed, though this was primarily because of their spells.

However, upon further thought, I'm allowing the Druid, so I suppose that disallowing Ranger would be, well, somewhat nonsensical.

So, yeah. If you would like to play a Ranger, go for it, and if you would like to take Favored Enemy: Constructs, go for that as well.

Furthermore, the Constructs subtype: Clockwork, is susceptible to critical hits by any character who has 5 or more ranks in the Craft: Clockwork skill.

As far as starting with the Exotic Weapon: Rifle feat, I would like to see some training in the IKE (Imperial Kylearian Army) reflected in your character's background. Note that you still cannot begin play with a firearm.

As a matter of fact, I suppose I should post those firearms rules now, just so you know what you're getting into...


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 28, 2003)

*Firearms Rules*

*Firearms Rules*

Through more than 2000 years of recorded history, the peoples of the Known World have made many remarkable scientific discoveries. Much of the theory behind these discoveries has been lost (or supressed by the Empire), however, leaving the Known World at a sort of technological standstill.

One of the more dangerous discoveries was that of *Black Powder*, a highly esplosive alchemical substance used in the construction of bombs and as a propellant for *Firearms*. Few now know the secret of making Black Powder, and those alchemists who can produce the substance keep its formula closely guarded.

*The possession of firearms or black powder is a crime in Imperial lands.* Despite this, these items somehow manage to find their way into the hands of those who have little regard for the law. The rules for their use are as follows:

*Black Powder*

Black Powder is measured in *pinches.* When lit, a single pinch of black powder explodes with a loud bang, inflicting 1 point of damage to anything that is in contact with it. 2 pinches inflict 1d4 damage, and for every pinch after 2 add an additional d4 to the damage (for example, 5 pinches of Black Powder has a damage capability of 5d4 damage). There is no theoretical limit to the amount of damage that Black Powder can inflict. Crude bombs can be constructed that contain multiple pinches of black powder, typically by placing multiple pinches of powder into a small flask or vial with a wick. Damage varies by the amount of powder used in the bomb’s creation. In combat, these bombs may be lit and thrown at an enemy. Throwing a *Powderbomb* requires a standard attack roll to hit a specific 5’ square. Lighting the bomb with a torch or match is a free Action. On the thrower's next initiative turn the bomb explodes, doing full damage to anyone standing in the square and half damage to anyone in an adjacent square. A successful reflex save results in half damage for anyone standing in the target square and no damage for anyone in an adjacent square. While Powderbombs are typically constructed with six second fuses, longer fuses are certainly possible to construct.

Creating Black Powder requires knowledge of the alchemical formula, the correct components, and a successful Craft: Alchemy check (DC 25). Failure is said to have... disasterous results.

*Firearms*

Black Powder is also used in Firearms. A single pinch of powder is necessary to fire one bullet from a handgun or rifle. Most firearms are capable of only one shot before they must be reloaded; reloading a firearm is a five round action that provokes an AoO and requires a successful Craft:Firearms check (DC 10). For every 5 points over the DC that this roll succeeds by, reload time is reduced by 1 round.

Outside of combat a character may choose to "Take 10" when reloading, granting automatic success. 

Both the Pistol and the Rifle are considered Exotic Weapons and require a Feat to use without penalty. *Attacks from a firearm are considered a ranged touch attack and ignore armor* (armor bonuses granted by magical enchantments still apply).

Pistol: dmg 2d6, crit 19-20 x2,  range 30’

Rifle: dmg 3d6, crit 20 x3, range 90’

All ranged weapon Feats may be used with firearms only if the user has the appropriate Exotic Weapon Proficiency.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

*Realised Ranger was a bad move. I Like this better!*

Alexander Starbuck
Human Bard level 2 (Neutral)
STR: 12
DEX: 14
CON: 12
INT: 14
WIS: 10
CHA: 14

BAB: +1 (+2M/+3R)
Fort: +1
Ref: +5
Will: +3

Feats:
Exotic Weapon prof: Pistols
Magical aptitude 

Skills:
Knowledge Arcana 5/+7
Spell Craft 5/+9
Use Magical device 5/+9
Slight of Hand 5/+7
Open Locks 5/+7
Knowledge City 5/+7
Performance: Guitar 5/+7
Performance:  Singing 5/+7
Diplomacy 5/+7

Hit points: 14

Spells per day: 0=3, 1st = 1
Spells Known: 0=5, 1st = 2

More info later (added missing skill points)


----------



## Kamard (Jul 28, 2003)

Isaac Owenthorpe
Human Rogue 1/Fighter 1 (Chaotic)
STR:	10  -		
DEX:	15  +2	
CON:	13  +1		
INT:	13  +1	
WIS:	10  -	
CHA:	14  +2	

BAB:	+1 ( Melee: +1, Ranged: +3)

Fort:	+3
Ref:	+4
Will:	+0

AC:	15
HP:	18

Feats:
Improved Initiative
Combat Expertise
Improved Feint

Skills
Appraise 2/+3
Balance 1/+3
Bluff 4 +1(cc)/+7		
Climb 1/+1		
Decipher Script 2/+3	
Diplomacy 3/+5	
Disable Device +4/+5	
Disguise 2/+4
Escape Artist 1/+3	
Forgery 1/+2
Gather Info 2/+4	
Hide 3/+5
Intimidate 1/+3
Knowledge: Astronomy 1/+2
Knowledge: Local 2/+3
Listen 1/+1
Move Silently 3/+5
Open Lock 1/+3
Search 1/+2
Sense Motive 1/+1
Sleight of Hand 1/+3	
Tumble 2/+4
Use Magical Device 1/+3
Use Rope 1/+3

Equipment:

Guisarme (+1 to hit, 2d4 dmg, x3 critical, reach 10', may be used for trip attacks)
Rapier (+1 to hit, d6 dmg, 18-20/x2 critical)
Dagger (+1 to hit, d4 dmg, 19-20/x2 critical, 20' range when thrown)
Shortbow (+3 to hit, d6 dmg, x3 critical, 60' range, 40 arrows)

Studded Leather (+3 AC, Max Dex +5)

Backpack
Bedroll
Flask full of wine
50' silk rope
Hooded Lantern w/ 1 vial oil
Thieve's Tools
Lucky platinum coin
2 gold coins
8 silver coins

The Short Version:

Isaac was born in the glorious capital city of Kylearia, one face among the masses, left to be raised in the slums and ruins of the much more glorious past.  At an early age he fell in with a group of rakes and cut-throats, and for a long time this was his world.  Beating up the well-dressed for their coin purse before running off to the tavern and the alley to sleep.  This worked well for him, with his friends and enemies existing in unchanging glorious filth.

Then the Guard remembered their ward, and actually bothered to send guards there in a year-long "cleansing" that left young Isaac running for his life with many of his friends worse than dead- imprisoned!  The remants of the gang remained, though not as active, and slowly it has been reborn.  Since his late teens, he has taken many odd jobs, but nothing has truly piqued his interest.

And then the sun began to grow cold, and his first impression was unnatural terror and a loathing of the Church- clearly their ways have made the Sun turn away from the true believers (not him, granted, but people in general)!   He has decided to find somebody learned who might be able to make some sense of this.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 29, 2003)

Well, that's the first time _this_ has happened to me...

Argent and Kamard, both of you actually _shorted_ your characters, as far as I can tell.   Argent, it looks like you have 5 more skill points to spend (I'm assuming that you missed the additional skill points for being Human), and Kamard, Isaac should have a total of 18 hp (10 for Ftr level, 6 for Rog level, and +2 for your Con).

Other than that, everything looks good. 

2 down, 3 to go...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2003)

apocalypstick said:
			
		

> *Well, that's the first time this has happened to me...
> 
> Argent and Kamard, both of you actually shorted your characters, as far as I can tell.   Argent, it looks like you have 5 more skill points to spend (I'm assuming that you missed the additional skill points for being Human),  *




Holy smoke! I forgot I was Human!  Yeah me!


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 29, 2003)

I am mulling over my character choices, but had a few questions.

How does magic fit into the setting? Is the church okay with it? Does the empire's army sanction it? Is it seen as powers or gifts from the dark one?

Are there Barbarians? Or would they be more like street thugs that were never educated?

What does Craft:Clockwork alow you to make? Which classes can take demolitions?


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 29, 2003)

Magic

The practice of magic is a dying art. Magicians (the general populace does not differentiate between Wizards and Sorcerers) are seen as archaic relics of a time long past. In an age of clockworks and steamworks, most find it simpler to use mechanical devices than dedicate themselves to the arduous study and research necessary to wield magic.

Wizards are "encouraged" to register with the Empire, though Hedge Wizards and the like who keep their heads down and stay away from the large cities can easily slip through the cracks. The Empire  _does_ have Magicians in its employ.

The Church's position on magic is much the same; it, too, claims a few Magicians among their ranks. However, the Church does frown upon Summoning/Binding type magics - it smacks of "deals with the devil."

Barbarians

Treat Barbarians as "berzerking warriors." The cultural connotations of the Barbarian class do not exist in this setting - they could be anything from a warrior with an attitude problem to an uneducated street thug who flies into violent rages at the slightest provocation.  And they do not suffer from illiteracy.

Craft: Clockwork, Craft: Steamwork, and Demolitions

The Craft: Clockwork allows the character to create mechanical devices powered by an external source - typically, by "winding up." Examples of these items would include pocketwatches, childrens' toys, etc.

Craft: Steamworks is used in the manufacturing of steam engines, which are most often used to power massive clockworks, ranging from trains and hydraulic elevators to - hypothetically - war machines.

Any class can take Demolitions, though a character with this skill should explain how they received the initial training - most often this would be from serving in the Imperial Army, though there are certainly other ways the character could come by the knowledge. This skill does not cover the creation of Black Powder itself, but rather the best ways to use it - how to blow up bridges, create complex bombs, and the like.

_Edit: Demolitions would also cover the use of artillery and cannonades._


----------



## Zerth (Jul 29, 2003)

I have a character idea, that would require a little more house-ruling. I'm thinking about a barbarian/monk mix, a street fighter belonging to some gang. He'd be using bare fists and a spiked chain as weapons. But by the rules monks must be lawful and cannot multiclass freely and you cannot rage if lawful. I'd like to start with one level in each class, if you'll allow this Apocalypstick. 

If this is not ok, I'll think of something else. Sorry it's been taking this long, but somebody already "stole" my idea of making a ftr1/rog1 with improved feint


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm going to have to say no to the berzerk martial-artist; sorry.

I _will_ allow an alignment-shift between your first and second levels, so you can take Bbn 1 and then class over into Mnk 2 (the angry kid who's trying to find direction in his life, so he joins a monastary or what have you) if you like. However, from that point you would be a full Monk - must be Lawful, can't go back into the class if you leave it, etc. 

I don't think being Lawful, according to the book, prevents you from Raging if you already have the ability. And if it does... well, I say it doesn't for this game.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 29, 2003)

I really don't want this character to be monkish, but there just isn't any other way to make a decent unarmed fighter in this game.  

But I have another idea, which by the way works even with the rules. I'm going to begin with two monk levels, multiclass to a barbarian, when we level up and continue on that path. He's a kid, whose monastery was burned down and looted by a street gang. His best friends, who were all monks, also died in the attack. The furious kid joins in the rivaling street gang to exact justice. Ex-monks retain all class abilities and I can begin with chaotic alignment, ready to go berzerking on the next level


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 29, 2003)

I like it. Post your stats when you have them worked up and then it'll be three down, two to go. I'd like to get all the characters finished before the end of the work-week then I can close down this thread and start tying backgrounds, motivations, etc. all together.

I'm going to try and drop lots of plot hooks and leads to follow once the game begins, but I'm the anthesis of the "railroad-DM;" everyone, when fleshing out your characters, consider that this is _your_ world, and it's going straight down the toilet - so what are _you_ going to do about it?

We'll work on answering those questions in the next thread. And then, from there - we'll start the game.


And, BTW... I've got a couple of backups waiting in the wings with characters made, so if anyone doesn't have a character posted by, oh, lets say Friday at midnight (EST), I'm going to replace them with one of the alternates.  Barring extenuating RL circumstances, I would like everyone to be able to keep up with a _minimum_ of one post a day once the game begins.

If this is going to present a problem for anyone, please let me know. I know I should have said this earlier, sorry... but i've made this decision in the interests of the group as a whole.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of your characters!


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 29, 2003)

Right now I am on the horns of a delicious dilemma.

I am torn between;
1) a Druid done in a Cowboy motif. Horse as animal companion, wanders from farm to farm looking for work, close to the "earth" that has a connection to animals. Bothered by the dying suns effect on the land.

2) a Sorcerer as secret DarkOne Worshiper. Summoner that has accidently been causing strange things to appear, trying to keep his profile low from the justicari and recently lost all from a Neighbors betrayal to the local church. Not bad, but buys the church line that Summoning= Evil.

3) a Rogue Sapper/Military Engineer. Heavy on the new crafts and gunpowder. Maybe worked on war machinery but has a dangerous obsesion with watching things explode. Was drummed out of the military for his fetish. Likes to tinker, but has no access to the big toys anymore.

Like I said, brilliant setting. Haveing way to many character concepts rolling through my mind.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 29, 2003)

Those are totally pimp ideas; I dig them all.

(I dig one of them slightly more than the others, but I won't tell you which one - I wouldn't want it to influence your decision.  Oh yeah; Druidism is - surprise, surprise - a heresy!)

And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 30, 2003)

Share what you think, would love to have some ideas from the GM. 

Cause I would hate to be on my horse while the party is chasing down trouble in the tight underground sewers. Or be an erstwhile heretic, when we have a bunch of Church interaction going on. That and I am wondering if a sapper wouldn't be a bit much of a duplication, looking at the 2 other characters.


----------



## Kamard (Jul 30, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *Sorry it's been taking this long, but somebody already "stole" my idea of making a ftr1/rog1 with improved feint  *




*smiles and waves*

Quick on the draw, Zerth-y my boy, quick on the draw.  And that was a toss-up between the fighter/rogue, a normal rog2 who is an expert on everything, and a necromancer.

That Improved Feint thing is the best thing since bread bowls.

Edit: My two cents.

Go with the Sorceror.  As far as I am concerned, the Church is a bunch of evil men masquerading in sheep's vestments.  You can't be any worse!


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 30, 2003)

Tear44, the best advice that I can give you is to go with the character that seems the richest to you. There will, most likely, be cross-country traveling. There will be seedy underbelly-of-the-city sessions. You might find yourself sneaking through the sewers to infiltrate a Church compound or you might choose to ally with it; you could join the Empire or try to raise an army of "Kylearia's disenfranchised youth" and destroy it. You might get into a fistfight atop a speeding steam-engine train or try and hijack an Imperial zeppelin. There's all _kinds_ of things that can happen.

Who's right? Who's wrong? Who's _responsible_? Is _anyone_ responsible? Can anything be done about the dying sun at all? (There very well may _not_ be a way to revive it.)

Me, I'm not giving anything away. 

If you're still unsure what type of character to play, maybe you should get some input from the other players. Based on the characters posted thus far, it looks to me like we'll be starting out in the slums of a fairly major Imperial City, so maybe that will help out a little.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Velenne (Jul 30, 2003)

If I were to get in, I'd prefer to play in a smaller town to start with as we're still low-level.  It would give the PC's a semblance of significance in the crowd and the low-level adventures more feasibility.  

But that's just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 30, 2003)

Stay tuned, Velenne - I haven't heard a peep from Inez yet, so there may be an empty space (Cartolis still has first dibs, though, if he wants it).

Inez, if you're out there, holla' back...


----------



## Zerth (Jul 30, 2003)

I ended up with mnk1/bnb1, because that way I am already an established member of the street gang. I'll be taking the spiked chain proficiency on level 3.

Question about money. We get average gold for 1st level, but do we get anything for level 2? I'm just so damn poor, monks get very little starting gold. 

*Daniel Nova,  “Dan”*
Human Monk1/Barbarian1 (Chaotic)

STR 14 (rage 18)
DEX 14
CON 14 (rage 18)
INT 10
WIS 14
CHA 10

BAB +1
Melee +3 [+1/+1 flurry of blows] unarmed, 1d6+2, x2 (rage +5 [+3/+3 flurry of blows], 1d6+4, x2)
Ranged +3 [+1/+1 flurry of blows] shuriken, 1d2+2, x2, RI 10 ft (rage damage 1d2+4, x2)  

Speed 40 ft.
Initiative +2
AC 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Wis) or 12 (rage)
HP 24 (rage 28)

Fort +6 (rage +8)
Ref +4
Will +4 (rage +6)

Monk abilities: unarmed strike, flurry of blows.
Barbarian abilities: fast movement, rage 1/day (+4 Str, +4 Con, +2 will saves, -2 AC, lasts 7 rounds)

Feats: endurance [1st], diehard [human bonus feat], improved grapple [monk1].

Skills: [25 ranks]
Climb +5 [3 ranks, +2 Str], (+7 rage)
Hide +4 [2 ranks, +2 Dex]
Intimidate +4 [4 ranks, +0 Cha]
Jump +7 [5 ranks, +2 Dex], (+9 rage)
Knowledge (religion) +1 [1 rank, +0 Int]
Listen +4 [2 ranks, +2 Wis]
Move silently +4 [2 ranks, + 2 Dex]
Spot +4 [2 ranks, +2 Wis]
Tumble +8 [4 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy from Jump]

Possessions: 10 shurikens, backpack, bedroll, crowbar, flint and steel, grappling hook, hempen rope (50 ft.), 2 sacks, signal whistle, waterskin, 2 torches.
Money: 1 gp, 3 sp, 8 cp.

Description: Dan is 20 years old, 6 feet tall and weighs in 175 lbs. He has short black hair, a well-trimmed vandyke and green eyes. He’s kept himself in exellent physical condition, just like back in the days he was a monk. As a monk, Dan, or ‘brother Daniel’, was a quiet and dedicated student, but he has since changed to a angry young man, who wants to get even with those, who destroyed his world. He acts tough and no doubt is a dangerous man, but still in occasion tends to help those, who suffer from injustice and oppression. There’s nothing more he’d want than to get back his former simple, happy life. But ultimately he knows it isn’t possible and that’s killing him. The whole world around him literally seems to be collapsing, but he’s not ready to give up yet. No more standing in the background – it’s his time now and those who hurt him are going to pay.

Background: Dan was an orphan, he never knew his parents, who left him at the Monastery of the Cleansing Light when he was just a baby. He was raised and trained by the Order, that according to many, was one of the last places, where the dogma of the Sun God was taught by those with a pure heart. To be a monk of the Cleansing Light was to dedicate your life in helping the poor, hungry and the sick, which are plentiful in these dark times. Dan lived a hard-working simple life, that still was very fulfilling. He felt he was needed, having a clear meaning in his life.

But that would be changed, when he was 19. The desperate times gave birth to desperate, angry groups like the _Tempest Street Irregulars_, a notorious gang roaming the dark alleys causing fear in the hearts of those, who could not defend themselves. In one dark night, it happened. The TSI came swiftly, showing no mercy. The cowardly attack caught the monks by surprise and many were slain still sleeping,  including all Dan’s best friends and most respected masters. Even today, Dan doesn’t know or understand, why they attacked the monastery and burned it to the ground. The monks had hardly any loot, they existed only to help others. How could someone do such a thing? He swore on the dead bodies of his brother monks, that the wrong-doers would pay.

The monks, that survived turned to both the Empire and the Crurch for help. Some of the more experienced monks would be given new posts in the church organization, but for the young ones like Dan, noone answered the call. Nothing was done, like they never had existed. On that day, Dan lost his faith in the Church and the Empire and turned away from the monk’s path. He would leave behind most what he had learned at the monastery and embrace the burning hatred inside. Life in the streets awaited and Dan took every advantage of it to get his revenge, joining another street gang, who were enemies of the TSI.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah, I'm still here and keen as mustard, sorry Velenne. 

Apocalipstick, I'm thinking of playing a former Justicari who had a crisis of faith and has come to see the Church through a jaded (and likely correct) perspective. He has been travelling the world rootlessly, living by skill at arms and abusing his knowledge of the church for gain. He has come to the point where cynicism is not enough, his bitterness is turning him into a man who he hates. He lived by ideals (however warped) in his former life and is now searching for worth or ideals in a corrupt world to reshape his life by. He has had little success so far but has regained hope and purpose. He still wanders, not rootlessly and aimlessly, but rather on a quest of sorts to see what virtue and ideals still remain in a dying world. 

BTW, what options for firearms training would there have been as a justicari?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 30, 2003)

*Alexander Starbuck*

I carry the small portrait of my parents in my pack. Edison and Dana Starbuck were the best parents a kid could ever want, and they were taken from me far to early.
I guess it all goes back generations. The Starbuck clan has always been a magical people. That brought them under the scrutiny of the Church and their followers. Systematically my family was eradicated and it’s only because I was too little to learn magic that I was left alive. 
I was raised in a foster home for many years the Renniville’s were always cordial to me but I was obviously not wanted there. I always remembered the deaths of my parents but could do nothing to avenge them. One day my nanny gave me a book about my family history. She was originally employed with my family hand had remained loyal to them. She helped me escape the Renniville’s home where I had been living and took me to a secret place where a group of mages trained me in the arts of music. Colin Decamps was my song/magic teacher and said that music would heal this broken world. I believe him. 
Now I travel from town to town playing my songs and reminding people of the wonders they are missing. My magics are used sparingly at best so as not to draw attention to myself. 

I am Alexander Starbuck. Last of my line and healer of souls.


----------



## Kamard (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Zerth- I see you were in a street gang.  As was I.  Wanna be the only TWO survivors of said street gang as per my previous post?

 

At least that way we'd know each other without other plots, even if you are a big musclebound thug and I am.... not.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 30, 2003)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *Hey Zerth- I see you were in a street gang.  As was I.  Wanna be the only TWO survivors of said street gang as per my previous post?
> 
> 
> 
> At least that way we'd know each other without other plots, even if you are a big musclebound thug and I am.... not.  *




I thought about linking our characters earlier. That sounds like a good idea. So Dan's monastery was destroyed by a street gang and then he joined their enemies, a gang Isaac belonged. 

Did we lose and run away for later revenge or were we really the the last men standing? We should think about some cool gang names if the DM doesn't want to do that part. Have anything in mind? 

Hey, finesse and brawn make a great team


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 30, 2003)

Inez: Sounds good to me. I like the angry anti-hero bitterly railing against himself and the end of the world. As far as firearms go, the One True Church has no special Imperial dispensation to carry them - the Church is not above the law, although they "bend" it quite often with varying degrees of success due to their (waning) political influence. That having been said, it's not impossible that a Justicari would have learned to use a firearm - they tend to see themselves as above the law anyway and use "any means necessary" to root out evil and corruption (ironic, huh?).  

Zerth: no additional coin beyond your first level starting cash. The Known World is very much a poor world, with a great divide between the haves and the have-nots - the nobles glut themselves on roast beef and wine while the other 95% of the world slowly starves to death because they can't afford to feed themselves regularly. With harvests failing and livestocks growing small and runty due to the dying sun, the cost of foodstuffs is obscenely high - and with food being the "building block" of the world's economy, _everything_ becomes more expensive. There will be opportunities to increase your wealth once the game begins; and I _do_ have your characters in mind as I mull over the first "chapter."

It's about 99% likely that it will revolve around activity in the slums and alleys of Valoran City. The name of the gang that burned down Dan's monastary is the _Tempest Street Irregulars_.

Once we've finished up this thread I'll start the new one over in "Playing" with a description of Valoran City. If you have any questions before then, as always, just post here and let me know.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 30, 2003)

If it's easier... you can make me a part of the gang as well.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 30, 2003)

Argent, that's your call - we can work it either way.

As for the gang itself, I leave it up to you guys to detail it - name, hangouts, activities, etc., unless you would like me to do it for you.


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 30, 2003)

Okay here is another question.

You mentioned that Bards do not have access to cure spells. Does that apply to Druids as well?


----------



## Zerth (Jul 30, 2003)

Added description and background to Dan's character profile.


----------



## Kamard (Jul 30, 2003)

Okeedokee, so, I will just delete that whole "gang got destroyed" thing and we (me, Zerth, and Argent) will be part of a still functioning gang.  Works fine for me.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 30, 2003)

Tear44... yep; Druids receive _Cure_ spells. They're the only class (well, along with Rangers) that do.

Now, as far as the gang goes - though there are a few members left, including the two (or three) of you, for the most part it has been decimated. That's just the way things go... gangs form, get into fights, fall apart, and the survivors go on to form new gangs. At this point, the specific gang that the three of you were a part of has fallen apart, and there's no leadership, no direction... the Irregulars have effectively destroyed what you once called your "family."


----------



## Tear44 (Jul 30, 2003)

*Farrel Hobbs; incognito hedge sorcerer.*

Farrel Hobbs
Human Sorcerer
2nd Level
Neutral

Str: 10
Dex: 13 (+1)
Con: 13 (+1)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 10
Cha: 15 (+2)

Hp: 10
Ac: 11
BaB: (Base/Melee/Ranged) +1/+1/+2
Save: (Fort/Reflex/Will)+1/0/+2

Feats and Class Abilities:
Tiny Viper Familiar
Eschew Materials
Spell Focus: Conjuration

Skills 	            Rank + Mods = Total
Bluff     	               5    +    5      =  10
Concentration         5    +   1      =   6
Knowledge
	Religion   5    +   2      =   7
Profession
	Farmer    5    +   0      =  5
Craft: Alchemy         5    +   2      =   7
Spells per Day:
Cantrips: 6
Level One: 5

Spells Known:
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Mending, Prestidigitation, Light, Daze
Level One: Summon Monster I, Grease

Equipment:
QuarterStaff  +1 to hit, 1D6, x2 
Dagger(x2) +1/+2 to hit, 1D4, 19-20 x2, 10 ft
Farmer’s Work Clothes
Suit (aged and thread worn)
Backpack
4days rations
Water Skin
Soap
Bedroll
30gp in coin.

Appearance
Farrel is a good old boy in the city. Always has a kind of shocked look on his face. Tall but rail thin. He has the kind of tan on his arms and neck that comes from spending most of your life in the sun. Even a waning sun. Speaks with a twang in his voice, he none the less comes off as charming. With black hair and blue eyes, he can get attention when he seeks it. He wears a thread worn suit, that he used for Church and selling goods in town, most of the time. But has some work clothes for when he needs to get dirty.

Background

Let me tell you, food may be scarce here in the city , but its plain murder out in the fields. My whole life people have been watching the sun shrink. Harvests come in smaller and smaller. Growin’ season seem to be shorter too. But do people pull together? Do they shelter each other from the growing storm? No. It’s a war out in them fields, only the fightin is done with gossip and stories.

I lost my farm not but a season ago. Good old Hobbs Hills. The Marr clan wanted that land for ages. My Pa, his Pa and even his Pa worked them selves into a grave to make our meager land grow. And we could get by. Enough to meet our taxes for the Empire. Enough to pay our Tithe to the church. Even enough to feed ourselves. Well maybe just enough to feed ourselves. Never gonna be rich as a farmer, you just starve a little slower is all.

Well, as the firstborn in our family, I took over when Pa got sick. Real sick. People said it was poisonin’. Never did find out, but he went slow and painful. I don’t know what made Herric Marr happier, Pa being sick or me taking over. Me and the Marr’s never got along. They blamed me for all kinds of goings on. They said it was my fault the day them vermin destroyed the west silo. Or when they found that huge mother rat in the barn. “Farrel Hobbs, you cursed son of the beast. Stop bringin’  your spirits round here.” I was always hanging round cause of Petra. She was the only good thing that ever grew on Marr’s land.

Well, after I runnin things for a season or two, Herric came over and told me a little secret. He said he knew why I was prospering. Said Petra saw me fixing the fences with no tools. That the whole countryside knew how I chased them vagrants away with Fire Bugs. Word was the Justicari were only a town over and that my number was up. “You leave boy. You get while the gettings good. Maybe they won’t make you ride the Sun Wheel if you start runnin Right Now.”

I  hate to say this. But I left. Not because I traffic with spirits. But I knew that a church witch hunt would ruin me and my family. I figured I would wander to the city for a week, maybe two. Then head back when the Witch Hunters moved on. Turns out Herric had plans with in plans. My younger brother Easau married Petra the day after I left, I hear tell she kicked and cried her way down the aisle. But that made Herric the new boss of our Farm. Became the third largest parcel of land, outside of church land.

Easau came to see me in the city with a few of Herric’s boys. Threw me a bag a gold and told me never to come back. Hobbs Hills wasn’t my home no more. And Petra weren’t none of my concern either. She was his now and with his child. Showing already and everthing. Can’t say it didn’t sting, but I happen to know who planted Petra’s  field. If ya’ get my meanin’. Easau gonna have a hard lesson one day, if blood shows true.

So here I am in the city. The loverlyest part of it too. If I can ever get past the stench of  the sewers, the nightly stabbings and them mechanical creatures that crawl by on the roads; it could be home. If only it wasn’t so darn dark.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 31, 2003)

Right on! That's 4 down, 1 to go... I'll start the IC thread up tomorrow.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jul 31, 2003)

Drehluk Sebalsten

Human Fighter 2

HP: 2d10 + 2 = 22
Initiative: +1 (Dex)
Move: 20'
AC:15 (+ 4 Armour, + 1 Dex), Touch 11, Flat Footed 14
Base Attack / Grapple: +1 / + 3
Attack: Greatsword +4 (2d6+3, 19-20/x2)
Saves: Fort + 4, Ref + 1, Will + 1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 12
Alignment: N

Skills: Craft: Firearms 5/7, Handle Animal 1/2, Intimidate 5/6, Knowledge: Astronomy 2/4, Knowledge: Geography 1/3, Knowledge: Religion 5/7 , Ride: Horse 2/3, Sense Motive [cc] 2/3

Feats: Cleave, Exotic Weapon Proficiency [Rifle], Power Attack, Weapon Focus [Greatsword]

Equipment: 

Greatsword [15lb, 50gp]
Scale Mail [30lb, 50gp]

Backpack [2lb, 2gp]
Rations (1 week) [7lb, 35sp]
Waterskin [4lb, 1gp]
Flint & Steel [1gp]	
Lantern (hooded) [2lb, 7gp]	
Oil (5 flasks) [5lb, 5sp]
Bedroll [5lb, 1sp]	
Rope, hemp [10lb, 1gp]

Treasure: 6gp, 7sp
Total Weight Carried: 82lb (medium encumbrance)


Drehluk spent much of his life in the church of Anselm and came to an uneasy justification of the nature of the world through the church's teachings. To steady his doubts he threw himself into a life of service and found the black and white outlook of the Justicari the easiest way to suppress his doubts. He existed in a steady state of self delusion for years, convincing himself that the injustices he saw carried out by his brethren (and participated in himself) were warranted. However, the dying of the sun changed all that. No longer could he maintain the pretence of his belief. 

At first his disillusionment manifested as cynical bitterness. He stayed within the church and abused his rank for personal gain, then later left and attacked the church in whatever petty ways he could get away with, yet also using his knowledge to garner a living for himself. He became a wandering thug, conman and mercenary, living only for himself, sustained by his bitterness. 

He has come to the point now where cynicism is not enough, his bitterness is turning him into a man who he hates. He lived by ideals (however warped) in his former life and is now searching for worth or ideals in a corrupt world to reshape his life by. He has had little success so far but his resolution has given him hope and purpose. He still wanders, not rootlessly and aimlessly, but rather on a quest of sorts to see what virtue and ideals still remain in a dying world.


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 31, 2003)

Okay. Everyone, please go ahead and repost your characters in the Rogue's Gallery thread. I'll be posting the first IC thread this morning (morning being a relative term for me.  ).


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 31, 2003)

The IC thread is up! You can reach it via my .sig or through the links edited in at the top of this thread.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey, I just saw this -- this is _right_ up my alley.  Can I get on the waiting list?


----------



## apocalypstick (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey, JD! Consider yourself marked.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 3, 2003)

Have you guys decided on a name for your (ex) gang, yet? Let me know; if not, I'll name it for you.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 3, 2003)

How about the Avengers! (as long a Marvel doesn't sue us. LOL)


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 3, 2003)

Speaking of the Avengers, I must admit that I've always had a soft spot in my heart for Captain America (I know, I know; you guys can all laugh at me now).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 3, 2003)

apocalypstick said:
			
		

> *Speaking of the Avengers, I must admit that I've always had a soft spot in my heart for Captain America (I know, I know; you guys can all laugh at me now).  *




Heck. No laughter here. The Captain has always been a role model for me even as an adult.


----------



## Kamard (Aug 4, 2003)

Avengers?  I don't really care for it.  Of course, Isaac will just call it "the 'vengers', gone and lost f'rever..." anyway.... works for me then.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not getting any good ideas for the gang name. So I'm fine with 'Avengers' or letting the DM name the gang.


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 5, 2003)

"The 'vengers" it is, then.


----------



## Tear44 (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey there, are people on vacation?


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 8, 2003)

been wondering that myself...


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 8, 2003)

Just checked out the thread... guess the ball's back in my court, eh?   cool... i've got to run off to a job interview, but I'll post this-afternoon.

Query for you guys while I'm gone: are you looking for a pub, a chiurgeon, or anything else? The lady has already stated that she doesn't know her way around the Hive, so looking to her for someplace to go will be a wash. 

Just post here what you'd like to do, and I'll put it in the IC thread when I get home.

Laters...


----------



## Zerth (Aug 8, 2003)

I hope your interview went well, apocalypstick!

As for the place in the game, I think just some pub or inn would do. Something not very close to the Hangman's Grin. Is there any part in the Hive, that has lesser Irregular activity?


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks!

They want me to come in for a follow-up on Monday, so I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tear44 (Aug 12, 2003)

Gotta stop and say great work so far. Been enjoying this game, even though I have been gimped. 

How did the interview go, today?


----------



## apocalypstick (Aug 12, 2003)

I"m being picky - they wanted me to put in a 60+ hour work-week; that, coupled with a 1-1.5 hour commute each way, made me turn down their offer.

Which I may be kicking myself for in six months or so, since it was a (whole) lot of money, but I couldn't see spending 16 hours a day at and/or going to/from work. Yuck.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 12, 2003)

apocalypstick said:
			
		

> *I"m being picky - they wanted me to put in a 60+ hour work-week; that, coupled with a 1-1.5 hour commute each way, made me turn down their offer.
> 
> Which I may be kicking myself for in six months or so, since it was a (whole) lot of money, but I couldn't see spending 16 hours a day at and/or going to/from work. Yuck. *




I went throught that for over a year. Don't do it to yourself. As much money as I made I was throwing away on fast food and gass. Eventualy the stress was so bad that I had to quit. Save yourself the hassle and don't take the job. You did the right thing.


----------



## Tear44 (Aug 16, 2003)

Sorry all, but the big blackout killed my computer. will post ASAP. SOrry.


----------



## Kamard (Aug 17, 2003)

I had the blaster worm.


----------



## Tear44 (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey all,

Back and working. The frackin Black out ate my power supply. My computer still smells of burning. ;-)

Can't wait to continue this.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm here too. I'm loving this game so far.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 22, 2003)

You tell me. Gotta love steampunk!


----------



## Inez Hull (Aug 23, 2003)

Anyone know if Apocolypstick is still about. It would be a great shame for this one to go under.


----------



## Kamard (Aug 24, 2003)

yep, seems we're all waiting more or less patiently


----------

